# What do you use to bring in your books?



## glockjacket P.E. (Oct 21, 2015)

Milk Carton? something else?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Oct 21, 2015)

Suitcase


----------



## lundy (Oct 21, 2015)

I had a milk carton and I believe 1 bankers box


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm taking a backpack.


----------



## P-E (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 21, 2015)

For mechanical thermal fluids you shouldn't need more than a standard backpack.


----------



## lundy (Oct 21, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> For mechanical thermal fluids you shouldn't need more than a standard backpack.


I forget...Don't all bags need to be clear, mesh, or see through?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Oct 21, 2015)

This worked well for me.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 21, 2015)

You took a golf cart?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 21, 2015)

Your backpack does not need to be see through. If I remember correctly, for the Structural exam all money, IDs etc. has to be in a see through bag.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Oct 21, 2015)

matt267 said:


> You took a golf cart?


No silly man. The golf cart was just in the garage.

Do you see the crates and foldable dolly in front of the golf cart. But the cart would carry lots of books??


----------



## denver1000 PE (Oct 21, 2015)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > You took a golf cart?
> ...


Hahaha this made my day


----------



## lundy (Oct 21, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Your backpack does not need to be see through. If I remember correctly, for the Structural exam all money, IDs etc. has to be in a see through bag.


Yes. that's what it is.


----------



## P-E (Oct 21, 2015)

When I took it most of us had rolling suitcases. It looked like we were at the airport.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Oct 21, 2015)

I damn near broke the suitcase. I should have created a schematic of where to repack the damn thing.


----------



## John QPE (Oct 22, 2015)

I learned the hard way that MD wanted all "boxes" to be clear. I had 4 bankers boxes that I had to empty out on the floor.

Not sure how many books an electrical guy needs, but anyone taking Civil (especially Transpo) with a zillion references, I recommend you inquire about the box situation.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 22, 2015)

John QPE said:


> I learned the hard way that MD wanted all "boxes" to be clear. I had 4 bankers boxes that I had to empty out on the floor.
> 
> Not sure how many books an electrical guy needs, but anyone taking Civil (especially Transpo) with a zillion references, I recommend you inquire about the box situation.


Just to be safe, I'll narrow down by books to what I can carry.


----------



## ejeuler (Oct 22, 2015)

This is a great question - wondered the same thing when I saw the statement about a clear bag for personal items on my entrance letter. I had planned on using rolling luggage... so I logged on to NCEES a few minutes ago and asked about this via chat. Here was the response:

"You can bring your reference material in anything; the clear bags are for PS"

So I'm going to throw my stuff in a small rolling luggage bag and hope for the best.

Still, the golf cart would be the ultimate way to arrive in style!


----------



## denver1000 PE (Oct 22, 2015)

It should also be stated on your exam authorization.... mine for WA says hand trucks, luggage etc. loaded with books will not be allowed on the escalator.... you have to take the stairs or the elevator. I asked NCEES as well and they confirmed you can use bags, crates, boxes. They said you can't pile books up on the table so as to obstruct the proctors view, but you can switch books from your bag or box during the test. I have these chat transcripts printed out in the binder I will take in case there's a problem but I highly doubt it.


----------



## Kovz (Oct 23, 2015)

Rolling suitcase


----------



## Monza (Oct 23, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> For mechanical thermal fluids you shouldn't need more than a standard backpack.




I agree with this. I just put my books into a small cardboard box.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Oct 23, 2015)

I'd recommend something with wheels.


----------



## willsee (Oct 27, 2015)

Donkey


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 28, 2015)

Resists urge to make spouse joke...


----------



## P-E (Oct 28, 2015)

What happens when you buy a mini-donkey?

Your getting a little a$$


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## iwire (Oct 28, 2015)

I used a laundry basket last time lol


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## IlliniWood (Oct 28, 2015)

In our exam room (IL - Champaign) those with big rolling suitcases had to remove their stuff at their designated testing table and then take the suitcases outside. I had a mesh backpack and a cardboard moving box with my stuff in it. I was able to keep the box by my desk.

By far the weirdest thing for me was that I couldn't keep my watch on the table. I didn't want to wear it the whole time, but wanted to be able to see it. No dice. Either on your wrist or off the table.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 28, 2015)

Was allowed to have my watch on the table but was forbidden to chew gum which put a bit of a damper on my plans.


----------



## P-E (Oct 28, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Was allowed to have my watch on the table but was forbidden to chew gum which put a bit of a damper on my plans.


Did they allow you to substitute with chewing tobacco?


----------



## John QPE (Oct 28, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> > Was allowed to have my watch on the table but was forbidden to chew gum which put a bit of a damper on my plans.
> ...


Do you even vape, bro?


----------



## James229 (Dec 8, 2015)

People use a lot of different things for this.  I just used a crate similar to a milk carton.  You want it to be something that helps organize the books also.

Mechanical PE Academy - http://www.mechanicalpeacademy.com/


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 9, 2015)

Suitcases work


----------



## MoeGeo (Dec 9, 2015)

James229 said:


> People use a lot of different things for this.  I just used a crate similar to a milk carton.  You want it to be something that helps organize the books also.
> 
> Mechanical PE Academy - http://www.mechanicalpeacademy.com/


Crates of any type work well.  Try to stick with two at most though.  Anything beyond that and you're likely going to be fishing through too many references to find a real answer in time.

Whatever you decide, just do a dry run with the setup so you can get used to it and make any minor changes you want.  I had one crate on the table like a book shelf and one on the floor with extra references I thought I might need but did not use frequently (more depth related).


----------



## Patrick1441 PE (Dec 9, 2015)

I hauled in a full banker's box of Civil Construction references using a handy folding cart that I'll use again during my next move.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 11, 2015)

I took about 10 books.  I put all that would fit into a cloth shopping bag and arm wrestled the other two in.  Most people had rolling suitcases.


----------



## Hammer Head PE (Dec 17, 2015)

I used a standard backpack and a small lunch cooler (nothing to eat around the BJCC in Birmingham, AL).  I am ME so I only carried 4 books.  People taking the test with me had all sorts of containers.  The guys wrestling the worn out paper boxes that were running over with every book they ever owned were a sight.  Looked like they were wrestling a bull.


----------



## classybridge (Dec 18, 2015)

Rolling crate and another milk crate that I stacked on top. The people taking the SE had big rubbermaid cargo containers on flatbed trolleys.


----------



## WolfHead (Dec 19, 2015)

I had a rolling laptop bag. Since my major was Electrical and Electronics, I didn't need too many references. So Just 5 books for me. However, I did have a compass with a pencil in case I had to work on a Smith chart. 2 proctors came and examined it closely and decided I couldn't keep it. I wasn't allowed to keep my watch or my food on the table. Once we put all the stuff that we didn't or couldn't keep into our suitcases/backpacks; we were able to stack them along the wall of the exam room. But the sight of people carrying all that luggage did amuse me and I actually took a short video after the exam as the people came out 

We need another discussion to about what people wore for the exam. I think I saw a couple of people in pajamas! Honestly, those folding chairs were pretty bad. If I had to take the exam again, I might have taken a 'cush for my tush'


----------



## HCrum87hc (Dec 21, 2015)

I used a bookbag and one of those reusable grocery bags.  I saw a lot of milk crates and suitcases as well.


----------



## Los84 PE (Jan 9, 2016)

http://www.officedepot.com/mb/a/products/987304/Office-Depot-Brand-Mobile-Folding-Cart/fromLocalBrowse=false


----------



## GoldfishJack (Jan 9, 2016)

Patrick1441 PE said:


> I hauled in a full banker's box of Civil Construction references using a handy folding cart that I'll use again during my next move.


I used the same exact cart and had two stackable plastic crates that I arranged into a two tiered shelf when I got to my table.


----------

